# 6.5 western on 01 xj with 3.5 rubicon sf lift



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking to put a Western 6.5 on an 01 XJ.
It has a 3.5 in RE SF lift.
I am running 265/75/16 mastercraft mts.
It has high miles (180K)
I have read lots of posts:
on air bags, bilsteins, unibody debates, plow weights, etc (the last 5-6 months worth of cherokee ones).
Any other sage advice prior to purchasing/installing?

Thanks
:salute:


----------

